

Check Out Google's Video on Everything that Happened in 2010 - liuhenry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0QXB5pw2qE&feature=player_embedded

======
liuhenry
There's also an app that tracks top global events and fastest rising/falling
search queries in different categories for the whole year. Cool to play around
with: <http://www.google.com/intl/en/press/zeitgeist2010/>

